# The Macanne Golden Retrievers



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

You can view Mike & Margaret's website at http://www.goldenretriever.co.za/

I had the distinct honour to do portrait shots of their GRs. Please do not judge the dogs' type on the pictures I have chosen to show you. I am still very inexperienced in what would be deemed good images to show off the best type in dogs.

I have also invited Mike & Margaret to comment on each of their dogs' achievements, etc. Hopefully they will join us soon 

As I posted earlier, Robbie is Harvey's dad. Murray is Harvey's grandfather; and finally Jasmine is Harvey's grandmother.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I think Jady gets my vote. Beautiful bunch of dogs.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

beautiful dogs and portraits!.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful bunch of dogs. Gee, they all looks so very intelligent.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

They really are all gorgeous GRs and you've done wonderful portraits. I love that you still continue to learn in different areas of photography and I am betting that is a big part of why you are such an accomplished photographer. How fun! Especially since these are Harvey's gorgeous relatives.

I really seem to be drawn to Murray! What a handsome grandpa he is!


Tiffany


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TiffanyK said:


> They really are all gorgeous GRs and you've done wonderful portraits. I love that you still continue to learn in different areas of photography and I am betting that is a big part of why you are such an accomplished photographer. How fun! Especially since these are Harvey's gorgeous relatives. I really seem to be drawn to Murray! What a handsome grandpa he is!
> Tiffany


Thanks Tiffany. I have a LOT still to learn about dog photography and I look forward to the challenge.

Murray ... he stole my heart the moment I laid eyes on his photograph! Meeting him was a dream come true. In fact, yesterday I told Margaret that I would happily trade in Harvey for Murray! :uhoh:: He is a gorgeous boy, extremely gentle and oh so very well behaved! In fact, all of their GRs are wonderfully trained and is a pleasure to be with.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Carraig said:


> I think Jady gets my vote. Beautiful bunch of dogs.


She is a great dog - eager to please, very mellow and that face melts my heart!

Thanks to all of you for the great comments.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow those are fantastic shots. I'd love to pet and hug every one of those doggies. That would be fantastic if Mike and Margaret join us. The portraits are beautiful!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Jady and Kelly the best. Remind me of my goldens. : )
Great pics!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

vrocco1 said:


> Wow those are fantastic shots. I'd love to pet and hug every one of those doggies. That would be fantastic if Mike and Margaret join us. The portraits are beautiful!


Thanks Vern - your comment on the photographs is specially appreciated!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Beautiful dogs make beautiful photos!!! I love them all.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Lovely photos and mine is another vote for beautiful Jady. She is lovely!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Those are wonderful...each dog is shown his/her personality!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

They're all beautiful dogs... there's something about Kelly though, I was just VERY struck by her portait.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

linncurrie said:


> Thanks Vern - your comment on the photographs is specially appreciated!


Gosh, I wish I could get you to photograph my dogs.  It is incredible how you captured those faces. They are all gorgeous.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love em all!!!  they're beautiful portrait pictures!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,wow , again ,again and again.wow


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

They are all beautiful


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Absolutely STUNNING as usual!!!!!!! will you PLEASE come to my house???!!!!!:yes::roflmao:


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

those are beautiful portraits


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

arcane said:


> Absolutely STUNNING as usual!!!!!!! will you PLEASE come to my house???!!!!!:yes::roflmao:


Only if I can return with a wrigly puppy under my arm?! :


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for leaving such kind comments - much appreciated


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are just stunning pictures, you did a really good job taking their pictures. I love all of them.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah, these shots are fantastic. Kelly and Jady get my vote, but they're all gorgeous.
Thanks for showing us these portraits.
Joe


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

The dogs are beautiful but the photographs are really amazing... how do you get them to pose? You are sooo good at this why don't you teach us all your tricks... and you can start by telling us how do you pose them? and then maybe give us some tips on lighting. Those photos are just soooo... AMAZINGLY GOOD! I'm very impressed.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Joe said:


> Ah, these shots are fantastic. Kelly and Jady get my vote, but they're all gorgeous.
> Thanks for showing us these portraits.
> Joe


Thanks Heidi & Joe - much appreciated!
Joe, I think Mike and Margaret are going to be surprised to see how many votes Jady got!!!!!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

monomer said:


> The dogs are beautiful but the photographs are really amazing... how do you get them to pose? You are sooo good at this why don't you teach us all your tricks... and you can start by telling us how do you pose them? and then maybe give us some tips on lighting. Those photos are just soooo... AMAZINGLY GOOD! I'm very impressed.


Thanks for the compliments.

I have shared twice before how and what I do when I photograph my pup Harvey. I can't remember what the threads are called but if you have the time to search my posts? 

I only use natural light. I prefer to shoot outdoor but when I have to shoot indoor, I will make the subject face the natural light (ie. looking at the window). Try to get a fast shutter speed - when I took these shots it was rainy and extremely overcast but because the dogs stayed still, I was able to get good shots even with a very low shutter speed.

The Macanne dogs are well trained and very obedient. Margaret simply let them sit in front of the backdrop, told them to stay and I took all the shots I could possibly want. With puppies (or untrained dogs) it is obviously more difficult and you would require an assistant to keep the subject in position.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is some great picture taking there


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> Now that is some great picture taking there


Thanks Hooch Man! How are you feeling today?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> Only if I can return with a wrigly puppy under my arm?! :


perhaps we can work a deal!!!!!!!! that'd be alot of photos!!! :311hi-thu:wave:


----------



## Margaret (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Linn,
Thanks once again for the fantastic pics of our dogs. We have done a brief intro in the introductions forum.
All the Best,
Margaret & Mike


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

arcane said:


> perhaps we can work a deal!!!!!!!! that'd be alot of photos!!! :311hi-thu:wave:


<Hehehe> It would also mean a lovely looooooooooooooong stay! <LOL>


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Hi Linn,
> Thanks once again for the fantastic pics of our dogs. We have done a brief intro in the introductions forum.
> All the Best,
> Margaret & Mike


Thank YOU for giving me the opportunity to brag with your awesome GRs!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Those pics are phenominal!!!! But I'm confused?? His dad is one year older than his granddad?? But me a miscalculation somewhere


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Those pics are phenominal!!!! But I'm confused?? His dad is one year older than his granddad?? But me a miscalculation somewhere


No mistake, just me not stating things the way it should read <LOL> Murray is Harvey's mother's sire. Thus, Murray is Harvey's grandpa on the maternal side (if that is the way to say it?)


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh lol... hadn't considered that!!! haha!! my bad!


----------

